

A HFT's Response to Michael Lewis' Flash Boys - chollida1
http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Boys-Insiders-Perspective-High-Frequency-ebook/dp/B00P0QI2M2

======
chollida1
I thought this would make a good counter point to Michael Lewis' popular Flash
boys book.

It's written by someone who has actual market understanding and I found it to
be a pretty devastating rebuttal to Lewis' book.

Not surprisingly it has a U shaped review curve with people either giving it 5
stars or 1 star much like the beloved book SICP.

If you'd like both sides of the story then I'd recommend reading this, it can
be consumed in an evening!

~~~
rickdale
Not so much U shaped as you say. 19 5star reviews, only 2 1star reviews and no
other reviews as of right now. Kinda seems like the author had his buddies
review it on amazon at this point. But this could be a good book; I didn't
read Flash Boys, but if I do or did, I would want to read something like this
as well.

